# help with The Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker with Back Draft Design



## heathdyer (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought the largest smoker they sold.  It's a smoke daddy and seems to work very well.  But today starts my 2nd time ever using it.  I just seen to have one problem.  The wood does not seem to last as long as they say.  It all burns out kind of fast.  meaning a few hours.  I'm using wood chips to get it started.  and throwing some wood chunks in there as well.  I'm going to try just running it with more chunks and seeing what I get from that.  I was just wondering if anyone else is using the same smoker and how they use it.  I seen one guy posted about it before and said not to use the pellets


----------



## heathdyer (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to add I also always keep the air pump on the lowest setting I can


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 30, 2013)

Once it gets going you can pull the air line and let it naturally draft in.      Its not going to last hours and hours, i use the BK and i go about 3 hours.   It's no biggy to just drop in  more chunks once in  while because  it's good to knock the side and knock down the ash every so often anyway.    

Use some lump with it too, it makes a good hot fire and good smoke.


----------

